# Hot Smoked Duck



## Bolas De Fraile (May 8, 2011)

I had planned to do a few more things but the much needed rain intervened.
I did not know if I should have brined the duck, I just put a dry rub of garlic powder, onion powder, black pepper and left it in the fridge overnight to flavor up. I would like some pre-smoking fowl brines please.


----------



## buckytom (May 8, 2011)

yummo, bolas. that duck looks good.

i don't know why, but the voices in my head keep saying "duck season, wabbit season"


----------



## pacanis (May 8, 2011)

That looks delicious.
Were you happy with it or did it need something, thus the inquiry about brining?


----------



## Andy M. (May 8, 2011)

That looks really good!

I wouldn't think a bird with as much natural fat as a duck would need a brine.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments, I was very happy with it but I had read posts about brining fowl and I thought maybe I should


----------



## pacanis (May 8, 2011)

I read a lot of posts about brining, too, but haven't yet. Maybe if I had a problem with the meats I grill being dry, I might buy into it more as a "must brine" method. I'm not saying you can never be too juicy or add more flavor, I just haven't found the need to yet.


----------



## West Texan (May 8, 2011)

I brine my turkey every year for thanksgiving. I only buy natural turkey so that I can brine. If I remember correctly, the others already have brine in them. All I use is kosher salt and water. I might throw in some rosemary, thyme, basil, and oregano but normally I cant tell a difference with the way I cook the turkey. He gets rubbed down with just about everything


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 8, 2011)

Now that's a good looking duck!


(wabbit season)


----------



## Andy M. (May 8, 2011)

West Texan said:


> I brine my turkey every year for thanksgiving. I only buy natural turkey so that I can brine. If I remember correctly, the others already have brine in them. All I use is kosher salt and water. I might throw in some rosemary, thyme, basil, and oregano but normally I cant tell a difference with the way I cook the turkey. He gets rubbed down with just about everything




Many supermarket turkeys are injected with a salt solution, but not all.  For example, the frozen Butterball turkey is injected while the fresh Butterball is not.  I brine a fresh Butterball every year.  Any commercial turkeys that are injected will indicate that on the label so there is not guesswork involved.


----------

